# Beautiful music



## temporal (Jan 10, 2012)

Can you identify this song? It is a well-known classical piece. I need its name.

http://www.ttnetmuzik.com.tr/album/Ya_Sonra/113498/albums/1318955


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

_Your IP is <redacted>
We are sorry to say that due to licensing constraints, we can not allow access to visitors located outside of Turkey.
If you believe we have made a mistake about your location, we apologize and ask that you please dial 444 0 375 for customer services.
We share your disappointment and greatly appreciate your understanding.
Sincerely, _


----------



## Dins (Jun 21, 2011)

I cant listen to that link either. But from the name in the title bar I guess that the record is the soundtrack from a film called Ya Sonra? And if that is the record this is the only classical piece i could find. Is it this one that you mean? In that case it is Mozarts piano concerto no 21.


----------

